# What is "low light" for pothos?



## SamuraiSid

Pothos is describes as having a low light requirement. Im currently living in a small basement suite, with one tiny window, and we live in a valley. There is no direct sunlight. I have a floor lamp in the living room that is on when Im awake. Is this enough light for pothos?

Can someone explain exactly what is meant by low light? If I have to, I will buy a special bulb to grow live plants, but Id rather not, as I want to incorporate pothos in my Emp scorp enclosure once I've got the hang of isopods and live plants.

thanks.


----------



## Shrike

SamuraiSid said:


> Pothos is describes as having a low light requirement. Im currently living in a small basement suite, with one tiny window, and we live in a valley. There is no direct sunlight. I have a floor lamp in the living room that is on when Im awake. Is this enough light for pothos?
> 
> Can someone explain exactly what is meant by low light? If I have to, I will buy a special bulb to grow live plants, but Id rather not, as I want to incorporate pothos in my Emp scorp enclosure once I've got the hang of isopods and live plants.
> 
> thanks.


I would describe ideal lighting as bright, indirect light.  I have a Pothos that thrives near a window that receives no direct sunlight, just light filtered through the blinds.


----------



## hamhock 74

I put a pothos clipping in my P. regalis enclosure a week ago, the only light source is overhead room lighting and its doing well so far


----------



## SamuraiSid

Thanks for the hasty reply.

my wife tells me its pretty darn cheap, so Ill be making my attempt and hopefulyl wont kill it.


----------



## Prometheus

Pothos are the only plant my wife can't kill with her black thumb. I have a few in so
e of my enclosures and they receive very little indirect sunlight and a little old fashion bulb light when I enter my T area, and they are growing fine.


----------



## SEB

800 ft candles.


----------



## SamuraiSid

quick question,

i currently have 2 pothos clippings in a cup with 2 inch of water. The nubs that will become roots are submerged. Is that all I have to do to get them to root, or do I have to provide something else? Its only been about a week.


----------



## hamhock 74

That's all I did for mine, I think mine took somewere close to 2 weeks for roots to develop. I can't remember the exact amount of time it took.


----------



## SamuraiSid

thanks very much, hamhock!!!


----------

